# Ist Netbeans mist ???



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Schon seit längerer Zeit arbweite ich sehr gerne mit Netbeans und und finde es eine tolle IDE.
Jetzt wo ich in JavaFX einsteigen möchte habe ich 2 Tage damit verbracht einen Workshop durch zu arbeiten. Vier mal habe ich fleissig von vorne den Workshop erarbeitet und getippt und das Programm funktionierte nicht, absolut nichts. Heute habe ich dann mal Eclipse installiert, JavaFX konfiguriert und das Projekt in Eclipse neu angelegt, die Dateien erzeugt und den Quellcode von Netbeans 1:1 in Eclipse kopiert. Nachdem ich das Projekt gestartet habe, lief es auf anhieb.
Was soll denn das jetzt bedeuten?!!?!
Am liebsten arbeite ich mit Netbeans, aber arbeitet es wirklich zuverlässig?


----------



## Tobse (27. Okt 2016)

NetBeans ist meiner Erfahrung nach zuverlässig.



> und das Programm funktionierte nicht


Aber aufgrund so einer Fehlerbeschreibung kann man die Situation nicht abschätzen. Präzisier' das mal


----------



## Flown (27. Okt 2016)

Dieser Post beschwört wieder einen Glaubenskrieg hervor...

Welche Fehlermeldung erhälst du denn bei Netbeans?


----------



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Leider gitb es da keine Meldungen, die man präzesieren kann.


```
ant -f "E:\\Programmierung\\IDE NetBeans\\FirstFX2" -Djavac.includes=controller/Main.java -Dnb.internal.action.name=run.single -Drun.class=controller.Main run-single
init:
Deleting: E:\Programmierung\IDE NetBeans\FirstFX2\build\built-jar.properties
deps-jar:
Updating property file: E:\Programmierung\IDE NetBeans\FirstFX2\build\built-jar.properties
Compiling 1 source file to E:\Programmierung\IDE NetBeans\FirstFX2\build\classes
compile-single:
run-single:
```
Läuft und läuft und läuft bis ich das Programm beenden muss ohne das es ein Fesnter öffnet und den Inhalt anzeigt.


----------



## Flown (27. Okt 2016)

was sagt ant -verbose dazu?


----------



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Hier ist das Netbeansprojekt als Zip File.
http://michaelmadej.de/downloads/FirstFX2.zip


----------



## Flown (27. Okt 2016)

Benutze leider kein Netbeans, also kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Das Netbeansprojekt habe ich jetzt mal mit Netbeans auf dem Mac geöffnet und laufen gelassen.
Dort geht es ???
Auf Windows 10 nicht !?!


----------



## Tobse (27. Okt 2016)

NetBeans 8.1, Windows 10 JDK 1.8.0 Update 60:

 


```
ant -f C:\\Pfad\\Zum\\Projekt\\FirstFX2 jfxsa-run
init:
deps-jar:
Created dir: C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build
Updating property file: C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\built-jar.properties
Created dir: C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\classes
Created dir: C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\empty
Created dir: C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\generated-sources\ap-source-output
Compiling 2 source files to C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\classes
Copying 1 file to C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\classes
Copied 2 empty directories to 1 empty directory under C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\build\classes
compile:
Created dir: C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\dist
Detected JavaFX Ant API version 1.3
Launching <fx:jar> task from C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_60\jre\..\lib\ant-javafx.jar
Warning: From JDK7u25 the Codebase manifest attribute should be used to restrict JAR repurposing.
         Please set manifest.custom.codebase property to override the current default non-secure value '*'.
Launching <fx:deploy> task from C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_60\jre\..\lib\ant-javafx.jar
No base JDK. Package will use system JRE.
No base JDK. Package will use system JRE.
jfx-deployment-script:
jfx-deployment:
jar:
Copying 12 files to C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\dist\run453175042
jfx-project-run:
Executing C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\dist\run453175042\FirstFX2.jar using platform C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_60\jre/bin/java
Deleting directory C:\Pfad\Zum\Projekt\FirstFX2\dist\run453175042
jfxsa-run:
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 20 seconds)
```

Pfade habe ich maskiert.


----------



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Da das Projekt auf dem Mac ohne Probleme lief, frage ich gar nicht erst, ob es direkt lief!
Die Frage ist nur warum es nicht auf dem Widows 10 Notebook mit Netbeans 8.1 läuft?


----------



## Tobse (27. Okt 2016)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Da das Projekt auf dem Mac ohne Probleme lief, frage ich gar nicht erst, ob es direkt lief!


Es lief auf anhieb.



> Die Frage ist nur warum es nicht auf dem Widows 10 Notebook mit Netbeans 8.1 läuft?


Das kann viele Gründe haben (die Konfiguration deines Windows-PCs, deiner Java-Version, deine NetBeans Konfiguration....) ist aus der Ferne unglaublich schwer zu beurtielen.


----------



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Bei mir ist Java in der Version 1.8.0_73.
Werde mal versuchen eine vorheriges Update aktuell zu machen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Okt 2016)

Moin,


MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir ist Java in der Version 1.8.0_73.
> Werde mal versuchen eine vorheriges Update aktuell zu machen.


Warum nimmst Du denn nicht die aktuelle Version ('111') ?? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MiMa (27. Okt 2016)

Das Java Control Pannel sagt, das System wäre aktuell.
Mal nicht in die Infofenster, sondern in das Java Verzeichnis geschaut, verrät mir:
jdk1.8.0._73, jre1.8.0._45, jre1.8.0._65, jre1.8.0._111 . 
Anscheinen Updated das Java Control Pannel die jre Versionen.
Habe jetzt das jdk1.8.0._111 installiert und Danke, Danke, Danke. Läuft auch jetzt das aktuelle Projekt wieder. 
Ich freue mich weiter mit Netbeans arbeiten zu können, ich mag es sehr.


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Okt 2016)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Habe jetzt das jdk1.8.0._111 installiert und Danke, Danke, Danke. Läuft auch jetzt das aktuelle Projekt wieder


Ja, ich bin ein Held 
Hatte selbst nicht geahnt, dass es _*so *_einfach war ... 

Gruß Klaus


----------

